# Michigan law on picking wild flowers (Tiger lilies)



## frablrecon1

Just wondering if anyone knows what Michigan law is on picking wild Tiger lilies on a roadside. They grow in huge masses by standale but I'm not sure of its legal. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainman68

Not sure i'd take legal advise from an online forum......"but officer I read it online" if you get my drift 

Since you asked.....I would have to say digging up any plant on state or private land would be illegal wthout permission.


----------



## Roosevelt

Unless you are trespassing, or the plant is protected, or you are harvesting from a protected nature area it's perfectly legal.


----------



## Fishndude

If you are talking about the shorter, orange, "field lillies," I doubt anyone would mind. Tiger lillies are actually asiatic lillies, and grow quite tall. They also are orange with black spots. But they are very different from field lillies. My field lillies are blooming now. My Tiger lillies won't bloom for at least a few more weeks.


----------

